# Diet changes can help with heartburn, diarrhea



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Diet changes can help with heartburn, diarrheahttp://www.twincities.com/mld/charlotte/li...=charlotte_food


----------



## 20745 (Dec 3, 2005)

Shawn EricThanks for the diet tipsNow that I am starting to feel a little better I can move up from chicken soup.Although I do make the best Matza balls in the world I couldnt eat the potato ltkes this year what a bummer. I packed them all off to Rachel to take back to Arizona and to my neighborsHope your Holidays were good and Happy Healthy New YearHugsKAren


----------



## 23582 (Aug 19, 2005)

Eric,Thanks, I checked out this article.I agree with some of this advice but not the dietary part. I have found that its the consumption of excess carbohydrates that is the true cause of GERD. I have written a book on this topic called Heartburn Cured The Low Carb Miracle. This approach stops heartburn cold. Then you can add back carbs in a balenced way using your symptoms (if they reappear) as a guide to adjust your opimum level of carbs. Fats, cheese, and even alcohol and smoking are not triggers for acid reflux if you are controlling carb level. Best of luck to everyone.Norm


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Dr Norm, does it have something to do with typtophan and serotonin and the relationship to carbs?


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

interesting link eric thanks for adding it...i have totally changed my eating habits, no chocolate (full stop) 1 cup of tea per day (herbal) no spicey or fatty foods, (sausages, bacon etc unless grilled in the george foreman)i now drink 7 glasses of water every day, and most importantly i dont overeat anymore...Thing is im still plagued with heartburn/ indigestion.. help! thanks


----------



## 20745 (Dec 3, 2005)

Eric CAN you help me on this oneI made turnips tonight They are a nice simple food like mashed potatoes. about half hour after eating them I got very sick horible stomach pains and crampsI took Tums didnt know what elle to doAre turnips off my list nowWhy are they causing such pain?ThanksKAren


----------



## 23582 (Aug 19, 2005)

Eric,Thanks for your post. I don't think it has anything to to with Serotonin or the amino acid tryptophan. I believe the root cause of GERD is a diet containing excess carbohydrates (more than can be effectively absorbed by our intestine. This situation leades to bacterial overgrowth in the small intestine and excess gas production by these bacteria. The gas pressure drives acid reflux in those with a weakened lower esophageal sphincter. Proteins and fats to not have this effect and so a controlled carb diet can be tailored to treating GERD very effectively. After stopping GERD, carbs can be gradually added back. It really works. See Eades Blog (november archives) for a review of Hearturn Cured. Mike Eades is the author of the best seller Protein Power. Karen,It's the amount of carbs in your diet causing your symptoms. I am sure of it.Best,Dr Norm


----------



## 19807 (Jan 22, 2006)

New to this group, but not to Acid Reflux or GERD. I have suffered for about 30 yrs and probably earlier before figuring it out.I have been on and off meds over the years.. Ranitadine in the beginning then Losec. I find I can get off all Meds if I behave.Behaving has meant cutting out Tea, Coffee and most soft drinks ( I don't drink alchohol except at weddings and birthdays). I have talked to many over the years and find that everyone has a different trigger to the problem......I hate calling it a disease as I think it can be controlled by diet.I would like to learn more about what people are doing to control it naturally. For me triggers ( on any given day) seem to betoo much of any one thing on the following listSugars, breads, fats, eggs, dairy and most carbs.In my case I seem to be very reactive ( bad reaction) to Garlic. Walnuts and onions.I see that lots of diets recommend Garlic as being good for Acid R, but it gives me instant bother.I would be interested in hearing of any otherfoods that have been found to be helpful.In my case - small meals, lots of veggies and eating bread made from sprouted wheats. I do eat some fish but very little meat.Apples are good too, as are most fruits that are not acidic ( grapefruit and most oranges are a no, no too, for me that is.I know I am rambling a bit will be very glad to hear from others with a drug free plan in mind.ThanksEM


----------



## 23582 (Aug 19, 2005)

EM,I know its difficult to figure our what foods work. I have written and discussed, on this forum, my new book Heartburn Cured. I have found some real success with controlled dieting taylored to GERD. You may want to consider giving it a try.Best,Norm


----------



## 16538 (Nov 20, 2005)

Thanks alot for the carb reduction idea. It has seemed to work for me(along with weight reduction) and I reintroduced some Carbs last week. I am GERD free and have stopped the PPI's and all anti-acids COLD!!!! For the first time since last October, I have been able to eat hot salsa and drink beer(in moderation of course







) and no problems of heartburn or indigestion afterwords. Amazing how much better you feel!


----------



## 23582 (Aug 19, 2005)

Belax,Great news! So happy this approach worked for you. For others, my book on this approach is called Heartburn Cured The Low Carb Miracle.All th best,Norm


----------



## 15972 (Sep 27, 2005)

Dr Norm -I am interested in taking a look at your book. Is the reduction of carbs different than what the South Beach Dieat suggests?I significantly reduced the carbs in my diet about 1.5 years ago and interestingly my GERD has been increasing in severity over the last year.For a little while I actually considered going back to a higher carb diet - but couldn't bring myself to do it. Any insight as to what I might not be doing right?ThanksKendra


----------



## 23582 (Aug 19, 2005)

Kendra,Thanks for your post. Southbeach is a step in the right direction in terms of beginning to get control of your carb intake. But there are several differences. My approach is designed to stop reflux, not loose weight (though it is ofen a byproduct for those with extra pounds to loose. Also, SB embraces complex carbs (those can actually be the worst form for reflux)and in my opinion too many fruits. My plan focuses on berries for fruit.Hope this helps,Norm


----------

